# Weekly Competition 2020-36



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U' R U' F R2 F U R' U2
*2. *U R F' R F2 U' F U
*3. *U' F2 R F R2 F U F2 R'
*4. *F' U' R U2 F2 U' F2 R U2
*5. *R' U F U' F2 U R2 U R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 L2 B' U2 L2 B U2 B' F2 R2 F2 L' D2 B L F' U' L' R2 U2 R2
*2. *F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 B' L2 F R D' F2 U' F' D2 R
*3. *U' F2 U B U' L' U D2 B' D' F2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R2
*4. *R' L' U2 R B D2 L B L' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B2
*5. *R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L D B L B2 L2 F' U' B' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' U Fw2 R2 Fw Uw' F' L Rw D Uw' U' B2 U' Fw' F L' D L2 F2 U Rw R2 Uw2 F Rw2 D' L B' F R Fw' F2 R2 Fw D F' L D2 Fw
*2. *Uw Fw Rw Uw Rw Fw2 L D' Fw2 R2 D B' F' D' F D F' Rw' B Fw' F' D' U' B' U2 L2 R F2 L2 R' B Rw R2 B' L R2 B2 D' R F'
*3. *B2 F' L B Fw' R' D B' Fw L2 R2 U2 B R D' Rw2 B2 L' B' Uw2 R' Uw' R B' Fw R U' Rw2 R' F L' Rw R' Uw2 L B2 D' L2 Rw2 R
*4. *Uw Rw2 B Rw2 D2 Uw' F' L' Uw' Fw2 D L' B2 U' F' L2 F2 Rw2 D' R D' Rw' Fw2 U2 B' L2 B Fw F2 L Fw' U2 L' B' D' U2 B2 U2 B' F
*5. *L Fw2 U R' Uw2 L F L' D' Rw' R D2 Uw Rw' R' D U Fw' L R D U' B2 D2 B' Rw2 D2 Uw B Fw' U2 R' F' Uw F R2 Uw B' L2 R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' B2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 Rw' Bw2 D B2 Dw' B2 L2 D' B Bw Fw' Dw2 Rw U B' D Uw U2 Bw' R D' Fw' D L Uw U' Bw2 L' D' U2 Bw' Fw' D' Dw2 Bw' Lw2 Uw Bw' Fw Dw2 B' F' D2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw Rw2 Uw B F' R2 B Bw2 Dw2 U2
*2. *Dw' Uw B' Dw Uw Fw D Rw' D2 F' Dw Uw' F' U Fw' Dw' U2 B2 L Fw2 U2 Bw2 L F2 Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' B' Lw F' Rw R' D' Dw2 L2 Dw2 Bw' Dw' Lw Rw B D Dw2 Uw' Bw2 L Lw D Rw' B Uw2 F Lw2 F Dw Fw' Uw Lw Uw'
*3. *Fw2 Lw' B Fw Rw2 D' Dw Uw2 R' Dw' F Lw Uw' Lw' R B Dw R Bw' F2 R2 Dw F2 Uw2 Rw B2 Uw F Uw F' L2 Lw B2 L2 R D2 Uw2 U F2 Lw2 R2 Bw' F' L Rw2 Bw L' Dw2 U2 Rw' F' Lw B2 Fw2 D Uw R' D' Uw U
*4. *U' R2 Bw' R' F2 D2 U2 R D' Lw2 D' R' F' D B2 Fw Lw2 Rw' R' B' Uw Fw2 L Rw U' B' Bw' F' L2 Rw' D Rw' R D2 Dw' Fw' L Dw' F2 R' D2 Bw L D Lw Bw2 Dw' Uw Rw' F Lw' B2 Rw Uw' F2 Uw L' Lw' R Fw2
*5. *Dw' Bw' Uw U' Fw D2 L Lw Rw R2 B D Bw2 R2 D L2 B2 Fw Rw' B2 Bw2 D Lw' Fw' Lw Fw2 D' Uw2 Bw' Fw2 L D B Bw2 L2 R' Bw U Rw D Dw2 Bw Dw B' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' Rw R2 U Rw R' Bw2 D' F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R' 2D2 L2 3U 3F 2L' 3R R' 3U' 2U L' 2L' 3R' F' U 3R' 2D 2B' U2 B' 3F F' L2 3R' R' F2 D' 2U2 3R' 2R2 D 3F2 3R 2B' D2 R2 3F2 F2 2U F R F 2D R 3U2 R' D U 2L 2D L' U2 L2 3U2 2F2 R' 2U' B' 2F2 3U2 2L' F2 2D 3U' 3F 3U' 2L' 2B 2F 3U
*2. *3U' L' 2B' 2F' F' 2U' U' L 2F' D 3U B2 2L D2 3F 2R' R 2B' 3R2 2B 2D F L2 B' 2U' F' 2D2 L 3U 2U' B' R2 U 2B 3F2 2R' U2 F' D' 3R 2D 3U2 2U2 L2 R' B2 3F' R B 3R2 R 3F F2 R' 3U2 B 2B' U 2R 3F L2 F2 2D 3U U L2 R2 3F2 3R2 2F2
*3. *2U2 2R2 D' R2 F2 2L 2D2 2U2 3R 2R2 2U' B' 3F2 3U' 3R' U2 B2 R B 2R' R' U' 3R2 3U' 3R2 2F2 2L 2B 2U2 2L 3R R' 3F 2F' 2R R 2D2 2U2 2B 2F2 U2 3F' 3R2 U' B' 2U' 2B 2F F2 L2 2B' F' 2R R2 U' 2R' D' L 2D 3F2 U2 3F' 2L2 2U2 2R' R' U2 2B2 2L' 3F'
*4. *3U 2U' 3R 2R 2B2 U2 3F' 3R 2B' 3F' 2L2 3R R' F' 2R B' 2F D2 2R2 2B' L2 3U2 2B2 2F2 R2 B 2U R' 3F2 D 3R 2R 2D 3U2 U' 2B' 2F' U 2F' 2R' 2U2 2R B 3R D 3U 2R F 2D2 U' R2 3U' 3R' 2R D2 U 2F' F 3U' 2L' B2 2U 2F F2 2R2 R' U' 2L 3U2 R'
*5. *2L' 3R D2 U2 L2 2B 2R' 2D' 2U2 3F 3U B 2D 2U2 2B' F2 3R2 B L' R' 2F2 3R2 F 2U F2 L2 2U2 2L' 3R 2R2 U2 2L 2B 2L B2 D2 2U 3F' F2 2U B' 3F' D 2D' 2U2 U2 B U' 3F2 F' U 2R' F 2D' 2L 2R' 3U' 3R2 2R2 B 3F2 2D' 2L2 D 2D2 2U' U' 2R' 3F2 3R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U2 B' 2F 3R2 2U' 2L2 3L2 B 2L2 2B' 3L' 2U' 3F' D' F' 2L 3R' 2R D 2D2 3D 2U F2 3D' 2R2 B2 D' 2U2 3F2 2L' 3L 3R R2 F2 R2 3B D 2B2 3B 2F2 2D F' 2D L2 2R2 2F L' 3L2 3D' 3F F L' 2L2 2R' 3B2 2D2 L' 3D2 B2 F 2D' 2U' B 3B2 U2 R 2F2 D' L2 R2 2F D 2R2 R2 2B 3F' 3D' 3B' 3F' 3L' 2B' F' D 3D B2 2B2 3D2 3U L 2R 2B' 3R2 2D 3D' 2F' 2D2 2U' 3R 2B2 2F'
*2. *3D' 3U2 2U' 3R' B' 2F2 F 2L' 2R R' 2D' 2F2 2L2 3B D' 2B 2L' U' 3B' 3U2 2F' U2 3R2 B2 3D' 3U 2U2 F2 2L' R' D' 2D' 3D' 3U' 2U' U 2B 3R' D' U 2B 3F 3R' 3B2 3U 2B 3B2 3U2 2L' 3R2 R2 2F 2L2 2R B F D F D' 2D2 3D' 3U 2U2 F 3U' L' 3F' 2F D2 3D2 2U' R2 3B 2F 3L' 2R B' 2R2 2B' R 2F' L 2L' 3L2 3B' 2F 2L' 3U2 2U' 2R' F2 D 2D 3B 3R' 2R' D 3B2 3U F
*3. *3F2 2L' B2 2R' 3U' B2 2F U 3R' D' 2R2 2D 2U2 3B 3F' F2 L' 3F 3U 2U2 L2 D U2 3L2 B' 3L' 2B U2 R 2D2 3D2 F2 2R2 B 3U 2U2 U' 2L 3R' 2U' B 3L' R2 U' F 3U2 F2 3L' 3R2 B 2L 2R' 3B2 3D U 3F' 2F U' 3R' 3U2 3R B2 U' 2L2 2R2 R B' 3L2 D2 2R R2 B2 3D2 U 2F' 3U2 U 3B2 3F2 D' 2B D' 3F2 L 2R 2B2 3L R 3B2 2R' 2B D' 3R2 2D2 L2 2D 3L' 3F2 2F 2D
*4. *3F2 F 3D2 R' 2D' 2L' 3B R 3U 2F2 3U 2R2 F' 3R2 F2 2U2 3L 3R U' 2R' D 3L' 3D 3F2 2F' 3U B' U2 F2 2D' 3U 2U2 B' U2 R F' 3U' B' 2B2 2F' F 3D' 3L D U' B2 3B 2F F U 3B 3F2 D2 R' 2D 2U2 2R2 3B2 3F' 3U' 3B' D' 3U 2B' 3F' 3R2 3B R 3B' 3R' 3B L 3F2 2F2 U' 2B2 3U 3L2 B' 2D 2B 3F' 3D' 2F2 3R' 2F2 D 3F' R2 B 3B2 2D 3U U' 3F' 3U 3R D 2L U'
*5. *2F' 2D2 U' B2 2L' 3L 3R R B 3B U' 3R2 2U2 U' 3F R 3U 2L' 2U' 2L' 2U U' 2B 3F' F' 2D2 F 2U2 3L2 R2 B' F2 R 2D' 3F2 R' 2F 3D 3L R2 B 3B2 2F' 3D 3F' 2L 2B' L2 2L2 3F' L 3L2 2D' L 2B 3F' 3L2 D 2D' 3D2 U' 3F D U' 3B2 D' 3F2 2D2 2L2 3R' R2 3D' 3U' 2U F2 D' U F2 2L2 2R' 3U' 2R2 2U2 3R2 3B' U2 B F 3L' 2F' D2 2B2 3B2 2F' R' 2D' 2F' 3U2 2F 2R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U F2 R2 F' U F2 U2 R2 U'
*2. *U F' U R F' U F R2 U
*3. *F U2 R U' R2 F U2 F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B D2 R B' F2 D' U R U' F2 R B2 U2 D R F B D2
*2. *D R' B' D' U' R2 L2 B2 R' D' B2 F' U F D2 R' B U F2 B' L' Fw Uw
*3. *D' F L2 F R B L2 U' R' L' B2 R2 D2 L2 B' F2 R' U R2 L2 F Rw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 F Uw' Rw' D' Fw F' D U F L2 F U2 L' Uw Fw2 L Rw2 R' Uw U Rw' R U Fw2 Rw' Fw' Uw' Rw' B F R D' Uw Fw2 Rw U' Fw Rw2 B
*2. *D2 F Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 U' L Rw' R2 D Uw' Fw' L2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R B' L Rw F2 Rw Uw Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 L2 Uw U' B2 Fw Uw' F2 U' L2 B2 F' L
*3. *B2 F2 U' Rw' R D' L D B Fw F2 D' F D2 L2 R' D' U2 F2 Rw R' B' R U2 B Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 R' B2 L2 Fw F' D2 B U2 B' Uw2 B Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw Fw' R' U Fw' Dw2 Uw' Lw' Uw' B2 F Dw Uw' L2 Dw2 Rw' R2 Dw2 Lw2 B Dw' L Uw' B' Fw' F2 D Uw' B2 Lw U Lw' Fw Dw Bw' Rw F2 Rw Dw' Rw2 Uw2 U B D' B2 Fw F' U Rw' U' B' Bw' Rw2 D Bw' F' L2 Dw Lw Bw
*2. *L2 F' R Bw Lw' Rw' Dw' R2 Dw L2 Lw Rw U2 B2 Uw' U2 F2 L2 Lw2 F' Rw2 B' Bw' Rw2 D2 Fw L B Bw' F2 Dw2 L2 R' Uw' Bw D Uw' L' R' D R' Bw2 F2 L' D Dw2 Bw R D' B' Dw' R2 Dw2 B Fw' Lw B2 F Uw2 Rw
*3. *F' R Fw2 F2 U' R2 Bw' Fw' D L2 Lw' D' Fw Dw' Uw U Lw2 U R' B' Fw2 Dw B Dw B F2 Dw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' F2 L D' Dw' F Lw Rw Fw' R' D B Bw Rw2 R' D Dw' Rw2 B Uw2 Lw' Bw R2 D Bw2 Fw F2 Dw' Uw U Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 3R' 2R' 2B 3R' 2D' 2U U2 2L2 2U 3R 2F2 2L' 3F2 R F' 2L2 2U 3R' 2R2 2D' 2U2 L 2U' 3F' 2F2 2U L F' 3R 2D' 2B D 2D2 3U' B2 2F' U L 2F' D 2B2 U' 3R 2B 2D 3U' 2F L2 F' 2U 2L R 3U2 B2 2R2 D 3U B' 2B2 2L2 3R' 2R F2 2L' 2R2 R' 2D' L' 2R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' 2B2 2L' 3L2 2R2 R' D2 B2 2F 3D 2B' 2U' R' U 3L2 D' 2L 3U' 3R2 3U' R 2D L' 3L' R 3B 3D2 2B2 3L 2U' 3R' 3U2 F' 3U' 2B' 3R D' U2 3R 2R2 3B2 D' 2D' 3U' U 3L' 2F2 2R' B2 D B 2B' D 3U2 2R2 R' 3D 2L' 3L2 B' F' R 2D' 2L' R 2B' 2D2 3D2 2F 3L' R 2B2 D 2D 2U2 R2 2B' 3F F 3U2 3B 2D' B 3F2 2F2 2D' L2 2L D' 2U' 2B 2R 3D2 L 3L' 2F F 3D' 2B 2L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 L2 F' R' B R D2 R2 F U R2 F' U D' L' U' B' L Fw Uw'
*2. *L' B2 U' L2 R' D2 R U' B2 R' U R D2 L F U' L R2 U F' D2 Rw Uw
*3. *B' R2 D2 U B L' R2 D' U R2 B' R U2 R' D' B' L B' D U Rw Uw'
*4. *U L U L F R2 F' U F' D' L B2 D2 F' L' R2 D' B L D Rw' Uw
*5. *F D' U B F' R2 L B' L2 U2 L2 D' B U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L B' U' Fw' Uw'
*6. *R' U' R L' B' U R U' D F2 U B' L' F2 R U2 D B' R2 F2 B Rw Uw'
*7. *F' U B L F' R U D F' L' F L' F2 L U' R' F B U2 Fw' Uw
*8. *R2 L2 D R2 D' R' U L' R2 F2 U' D R' D' U' B2 F R2 U' Fw Uw
*9. *F2 L D2 B' D2 L U' F B' D B' R' F U D' F2 L2 D2 R' B' U' Rw Uw2
*10. *B2 D2 U B' R D F2 D2 U2 R D B' L2 U' L D F B2 R2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*11. *U F U L' R' D2 L B L2 U B' L' R2 U2 L2 R' U' L' D Rw' Uw
*12. *L' F2 U F B2 L' D' L2 R U2 B U D2 R U' D F' R U L Fw'
*13. *B2 F2 U' R2 D' L' R F' D U F B' D' R' D2 R F' R D' L' Fw Uw'
*14. *D2 L2 F B L B' D R D2 R2 B2 R D' R2 L U' D B2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*15. *U' B' L' B R' L2 D2 B2 U B2 D2 R' F B' R L' D F L' R2 Fw Uw
*16. *F B' U2 L' R' F R' F' B D' B2 U L2 B F2 R F' D F D' Rw2 Uw2
*17. *B L' B L2 D2 F2 B L2 R F2 R' L F2 D' L R2 F2 R2 L B F' Rw' Uw
*18. *U' B L F' B' R2 L' F' D R2 F B' L2 U' B F' U' L2 R' Fw Uw2
*19. *L D2 L2 D R' B' D' B L2 B F' R' D2 B' D' F2 D2 U2 L' B2 D2 Fw' Uw
*20. *D B2 D2 U' F R' B' U2 D' L' U2 B' F2 L D' R2 D U2 F' R Fw Uw2
*21. *F' U' R' U2 F' U D B' D' L D R U F2 D' R2 L U B Rw Uw
*22. *F' U2 L R B' D U B D R' F2 R2 L' D2 F2 B R' F' B2 L' R
*23. *U B' L R U R' F2 R' L' D2 L' F' R' F' D L U' D2 L B Rw Uw
*24. *B' F' U L R2 B2 R B' D' L' U' R2 D2 R' B D' R2 B' D L2 Fw' Uw
*25. *L' F' D2 U' R B' U2 B' U B F U' B2 R2 U' R2 B' L' B Uw2
*26. *U' F' D' B F' L2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 U' R B U' R2 D2 B2 L D U' Rw2 Uw
*27. *L U' D2 L' R2 D F2 B2 D' R' U2 D' L2 B' D' F' D' F U D Rw2 Uw'
*28. *U2 D2 F' D R' B D L' B' F2 R D' F R' D2 R' U2 D' F B2 Uw
*29. *D B2 R' L' B' R2 U' B D L' B L' R' F2 R' B' U2 L2 B Rw' Uw
*30. *B2 U' L2 R D R B D U' L2 F L F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R L' F Rw Uw'
*31. *L D L' F2 B R U R' L B2 R D' L R B' R U D' B F2 Rw2 Uw
*32. *B2 U B U R B2 F2 R L D2 L B F U2 L2 F' U2 B D Rw Uw'
*33. *R' F R B L2 F2 U B' L' F U' D2 L D L' F2 B2 D2 R Fw' Uw
*34. *R' B' U2 R' B2 L2 R2 U' R' F U' L2 U2 B U' B' U' B2 L' F R' Fw Uw2
*35. *R' U R D F2 U' B' U2 D' R' B2 U' D' F D2 F2 B' D U2 L2 D Rw' Uw'
*36. *F' U' B' R' D R U L R U2 D L F' U R2 B' U L U' B Rw2 Uw
*37. *B L2 F2 L2 D L2 F' D R2 D' U R D B' D R D R F' Rw2 Uw'
*38. *L U F B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F U' R' F R D F' B2 L R2 D' Rw2 Uw
*39. *D U2 L' R' F D2 F2 R L' U R' F L' R B' R2 D' L' R2 U' Fw' Uw
*40. *U' D L' F' D U' L2 F2 B U F' L' R2 B2 F R' B' F U2 F2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*41. *B' R2 U D2 L R2 F2 R L F U2 D2 L F2 D' B U R B U' B' Rw2 Uw'
*42. *D2 U2 B' U R2 U2 D2 F' R2 L' B2 U R B' R L2 B2 F U2 D2 F Rw Uw'
*43. *L2 D2 L F U L' U' R2 L U' F' U D' R' D' L U' R F2 U Fw Uw'
*44. *B F2 D L' B F U2 B D B F U2 B D2 R F2 L' D' F R D' Rw Uw
*45. *L B R' L B F D R F D L' D2 B2 U F2 U' L B' L2 F B2 Rw2 Uw
*46. *R' L' B L2 U' L F2 D2 L B' L' D' U' L' R2 D' L D L2 Fw' Uw2
*47. *F B2 D2 R D2 R' U2 D' L U R L' B' D' R F2 D B' D F2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*48. *F2 D2 U R2 L F' D F L' F2 R2 B2 R L2 D' L2 R B2 F2 Rw Uw2
*49. *B2 U2 F2 D' B' U2 R2 D' U' L2 B2 D' L2 B U2 R' U' F2 B2 D2 U' Fw' Uw'
*50. *R2 L' F U2 B' L F U2 B2 F' U' B R F2 R F' R B U2 Rw' Uw'
*51. *L' R F2 D L2 R' F D2 L' R F2 D U R2 L2 B2 U F2 L Fw' Uw2
*52. *D2 L2 B U D R' B L R' D' B D' F L D R' B' F' R2 L2 F2
*53. *L' D2 L2 F' B2 R2 F2 D U R' U' B' F L R D2 L2 B2 U' Rw2 Uw
*54. *L' U D F2 D' F L B L B U' R F L B F' D R2 U D' Fw Uw'
*55. *R2 F2 L2 B2 L' U2 F' D2 B R' B' D F2 D2 U L' R U' B' Rw2 Uw'
*56. *D R2 D' L2 B2 L' F D L2 B' U2 F' R' L D' U F B D2 Fw' Uw'
*57. *U D R2 D2 L' U B' F R U' F' D2 L' U' D' F L2 D2 B' F' U
*58. *L2 B' U B2 D2 B' R2 U D' L B' R2 L' U2 R B' L' U R2 B Rw2 Uw2
*59. *R2 F D2 B' D2 R2 U' L2 F' R2 D2 R D' B D' F R2 F R D' Rw' Uw'
*60. *F2 D2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' B U2 L R' F U' D' L F2 D' L' Fw Uw2
*61. *U2 F U2 R2 L' B' F U2 L' R D' R2 F L D L2 R D' R' Fw Uw'
*62. *D' L R' U' D2 R' B2 L B U L B' D' F' L D2 U R U2 Rw Uw
*63. *D' B' R D U' B' L' B' L B F U R D2 L B' L2 U D Fw' Uw2
*64. *U' D F D2 F' R2 L F U2 D2 F U' R2 B' U' D' F' L2 R Fw Uw'
*65. *L U B D' L B2 U' B2 F2 U B' U2 D L R2 U F2 B2 D2 Fw Uw
*66. *R2 L' U' F2 D2 B2 F U2 L' D' F' D' L2 R2 F D R2 F' B2 L' U2 Rw Uw
*67. *L F2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 R L' U F' D' U2 R' B' L D U2 R' B' Rw2 Uw
*68. *B2 D B' R B2 U' R D' B' L2 D U L F2 R B' D F2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*69. *B' F2 R' U' B' D' B' D2 F2 L2 U B2 D L' B2 R' F2 R F Rw2 Uw2
*70. *F' R F2 L B' F2 U F2 R F' D F2 D B2 L D F2 U' F2 R Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D' F2 B2 L B' D R' U2 F L' U2 R U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2
*2. *B2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 B' L D B L2 B D' U B R'
*3. *D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' L F R B L2 R F U2 F' D'
*4. *B2 D' F2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 D2 R' B R' F U' R' D F R2 U2
*5. *U2 L F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 R2 U R F' U' B2 L2 F' R D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F U2 L2 U2 F R2 B F2 L2 D2 B D' B F R' U2 F2 U' L2 F R
*2. *R' L2 B2 L' F' B' L' B' U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D
*3. *D2 F2 R B' L' D F U' R B2 U2 R2 F L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2
*4. *L2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 D L2 D L U2 B' D2 F2 U2 L D2 R' U2
*5. *R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D L2 U' B2 U2 B R2 D2 L' R2 F D F' U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L D' U L F2 L' D' R B2
*2. *L' U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 B2 D2 R2 U' R F' U2 R2 D' R' F2 L2 F
*3. *U F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 B' F' D U2 B2 F2 R' U' F L
*4. *D' B2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D2 B R B L' U' L F' R D' U2
*5. *D L2 R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U L2 U B' D' F2 L2 U' R2 F R B' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 U' B' U R U' F B2 U' B2 L2 B D2 F U2 R2 L2 B R2 L2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' U L2 B2 U2 R' U' L' U B' L2 R' F' R' B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 F U' B' U2 F2 L' F2 D L' F' U2 B D2 L2 F' B' L2 D2 B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F R U' R2 F U' R2 U' F2 U'
*3. *L2 B2 D2 L' F2 L B2 L' B2 D2 R D' L2 B D2 U L R U2 F' R'
*4. *D Uw F' Rw D' R2 D' Uw L2 Rw' R' D U' Rw2 D Uw' F' D' L' D L2 D2 Rw' Uw U L' Rw2 Fw L' B2 Uw U R D Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L' Rw2 R

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 F' U' R F' U R2 F' U'
*3. *U' R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D U2 F2 U' F' U' R' D' U2 B2 F' D2 F2
*4. *L2 Fw' F2 Uw' R2 Uw' Rw' D Fw' Rw' Uw2 U L2 Rw2 D' U2 Fw' F L D2 U2 L Rw R Fw2 D B' F R' D2 F Rw R' B2 L' B Uw B' D2 Uw2
*5. *R2 D2 U' L B2 Lw2 B' F Rw' F' Lw Rw' R' Dw B D' F L2 U B' R2 U B L' U2 B Bw' L2 Uw2 Fw' L' Bw2 R' D2 Bw Fw2 L2 D Uw2 Bw' L' U2 R U' B' F2 Lw Bw' Fw2 L' Rw' R Bw' L R2 Dw2 F' D2 Bw2 Uw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' F2 R' F R' U2 F R U'
*3. *U L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U L2 D' L B L2 R F' U2 B' D' L U' L
*4. *L' Rw' Uw' U' B Fw' Rw R F Uw2 U2 Fw D2 F' D2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 R2 B2 Uw F' L2 U2 R B F2 R Fw2 Uw2 U2 L D L Uw2 R U2 L D2 L'
*5. *U Fw' L2 B Rw2 Dw' Rw R Bw2 L2 Lw' Fw U R' D Uw2 B2 Fw' Lw' R' D2 Uw' Bw' Fw F' U2 F2 Rw U2 B' Lw' Uw R Dw' Fw D' Fw2 Rw' R D Uw U B' Bw' D2 U Fw' R U2 B U Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw' B' Lw Dw2 Uw' F'
*6. *3U' 2F 2R 2D' 3U' U 2R R2 B' 3U U B2 F2 3R2 U 2B' U' 2F' L' D L' 2L 3R2 R D' U F2 U L2 B' U2 L2 2R' 3F2 L 3R2 R' F' U' 2R2 R D2 F' 2U2 U' 2B' 3R 2B' 2D 2L2 3F' F 2L' R2 2B2 2D' 3U F2 D2 2R 2B 3U' F' 2U2 U R 3F 3U' B 3U

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F2 R U R' U R2 U F' U2
*3. *D' F2 U R2 U' B2 U F2 D' U' F' L' U B' U' R2 B' R' D' U' F'
*4. *L2 Rw2 F' L' R2 U2 B2 F2 Rw2 F2 L' B' U R D Uw2 L' R F' Rw' B F L2 Rw Uw U R2 D F Uw U' Fw R' B L2 U' F D2 Uw2 R'
*5. *B2 Uw R2 Fw U' Bw L2 Lw U' R2 Fw' Dw R' Dw Uw' Lw' D' Lw' F' Uw2 B' Bw Fw' F' Dw2 B F R B2 D' U' Bw' Dw2 L' Lw' Rw' B U2 L' R D Rw F2 Dw' F2 L' F2 Dw U' Rw' D2 B2 Fw2 F' R' Fw Uw Lw' Dw' F
*6. *2U' 3F2 2L' 3R' 2B2 R2 B' L 2U 2L B L 2R2 R2 D' 3F F' L2 2L 3U2 2R 3U' 2L 2B' 2F 3R' 2B R' U2 3F 2F D2 3F 2L 3R 2R2 2D' 3F 2U2 L' 3F' U' L B' L' 2B 2U' 3F D2 F 3R 3F F R2 2D' L2 3U' 3R2 2R R2 2F2 D' U' F' 2D' 2L' 2R2 2B' 3F' L2
*7. *2L' 3R 2F 2L 2D' 3D2 B 2B2 3B 2R2 2B 3U 3F' 2F 3R2 2F2 3D B' 2B2 3F2 D F' 2R' 2U2 R2 2D 3B 3F 3D' 2L 3L U' B2 2B F2 L 2F2 L' 2L2 D 3B2 2F2 3L 2R 2B2 2D2 2B D2 2D L 2D 2R2 U F' 3R2 2D2 3D' 3U 2U L' 2L 3R2 2R 3D R2 2F2 3L D B2 3B' 2L' 3R 2R 2U' B' D2 3D L U' 3F2 3D' 2L 3L2 U' 2L2 D' 2U' 2B' 3F' 2L' F 3L2 U 3F' 3R 3U2 2L2 B F' 3U2

*Clock*
*1. *UR6+ DR5+ DL2+ UL2- U0+ R4- D4+ L1+ ALL6+ y2 U1+ R3- D4+ L2+ ALL4+ UR DR 
*2. *UR6+ DR4- DL4- UL3- U1- R4+ D3+ L1- ALL0+ y2 U5- R5+ D3- L2+ ALL2+ UR DL UL 
*3. *UR4- DR4- DL5+ UL0+ U4- R5- D4- L0+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R3- D3- L5- ALL5+ DL UL 
*4. *UR5- DR0+ DL3+ UL1- U5- R1- D0+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U2- R3- D3+ L4+ ALL1+ UR DR 
*5. *UR3+ DR5+ DL2- UL3+ U1+ R3+ D5- L4- ALL5- y2 U1+ R6+ D5+ L0+ ALL4+ UR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L' U B' L' U B' r b
*2. *U R' L' B' R' L R' L' l' r'
*3. *U L' U B R L B' R L' l r b' u'
*4. *L' R' U L U L U' R' r b u
*5. *U R' B' L' R L' U' l r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 4) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0)
*2. *(1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (0, 4)
*3. *(1, 3) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (2, 4) / (6, 0) / (6, 0)
*5. *(1, 3) / (2, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R L B' U L' U B' U R U'
*2. *L U B' U L B' U' L' B' L' U'
*3. *U L U' L' B' R B L R' B L'
*4. *U B' R' U B L R' B' R L' B
*5. *R U L U' R' U B' L R' L' U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*2. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*4. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 R U' R U' R U' R U'
*3. *B2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 L D2 B2 F' D2 B' D B' R2 F D' F R
*4. *Uw2 Rw2 D U B2 Uw B2 Uw2 U R2 U' Fw' F' D L2 Fw2 D2 Fw' U B' R2 B' R2 B' R2 B R' B' L D' L2 Fw' F2 D' Uw' U2 Rw R D' L2
*5. *B' Bw2 L2 Lw2 D' U2 Rw2 Bw' Fw Lw' Dw' Fw' R Uw R Dw' Uw' Lw' Fw' F L Dw Rw' R' U R Fw' F' Uw' Fw' D' R Uw2 Fw2 R Uw2 L Rw R Fw' Dw2 Bw' Dw' U Fw D2 Dw2 Uw' L' B Uw2 Fw' D' Uw' Fw L Uw2 U' L' B'
*OH. *L B2 D2 U2 L D2 F2 L B2 L R U L2 F2 D2 R' B L B F' L
*Clock. *UR5- DR3- DL3+ UL6+ U5- R4- D4+ L0+ ALL4- y2 U5- R4+ D2+ L6+ ALL3+ 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U' B' L' R' U' R B l b' u
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, -4)
*Skewb. *U L U R' B L' R' U' R U' R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *f' r R' B' b l' r' b' B' F' L R' B F' R B' F' L
*2. *L' f F' l r' R f r' B' L' R' B F L B' F' R
*3. *r' b' r b f' l' r b' L B L' B F' R B F' R' F
*4. *L' b' f' l L' b r' f' l' R' B' R' F R' B'
*5. *L B L R' F b' l f' l L F' L B F L R' F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *U' Rw' R' B Uw' Bw' L' Bw R' Rw' Lw' Uw Bw' Rw Bw' Lw Rw' Lw u l r' b
*2. *L' B' Uw' Bw' U' Bw R Lw' U B' Lw' Bw' Rw' Lw' Bw' Lw Rw r'
*3. *Uw Bw R' Bw' L' Uw' Bw' U Rw' L' B' Lw Rw' Bw' Lw' Uw' Bw Rw Lw u' r'
*4. *Lw' Rw L' R' Uw' Lw' Bw' U L' R B Rw Bw' Lw' Uw Bw' Lw' Bw' u l r'
*5. *Uw U Bw L R' Bw' Rw' U' B' Uw L Rw' Uw Rw' Lw' Uw' Rw' Lw' Bw' u l' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L2 D2 L U2 R D R2 D2 L2 U L U R2 D R U2 L D3 L2 U2 R3 D2 L3 U3 R D R2 D2 L U L U L U R3 D3
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U R U R2 U L3 D2 R3 U2 L3 D R3 U L2 D2 R D L2 U R2 D R U L U R D L D R U L U L2 D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R3 U L2 D2 R U R U L U L2 D R U L D2 R U2 R2 D3 L2 U R D L U2 R U L D R D L2 D R U3
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 D L U2 L2 D2 R U2 L U R2 D L U L D R D L U R D R2 U L2 U R2 D L D L U R U L D2 R D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L D R D L U R U L D L2 D R3 U L2 U L D2 R2 U2 L U R D L2 U R D2 L U R D R U L D L U R3

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B' U L' B' U2 R' B' L' F' D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 B2 R2 F' U2 B L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B' D' L D' B R B2 U' F2 R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R U' F R2 B' U B L F U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D F2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B' D B R' B' F' L R' F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D F2 U' F2 D' R2 U R2 U' F2 L2 D' F' U2 B' U' B' L' R' B' U' B2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D2 F2 D B2 R' F B' U' L D' R2 U2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 R F2 U2
*2. *U2 D B R' L2 D B' U2 L U' L2 D F2 D R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2
*3. *B2 F L2 F D2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 U' R D' R' F2 L U' F' U2
*4. *R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L' R' F' L R2 F' R2 B R U
*5. *L2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 B' F' D2 F' L' U L' R F' U' B' R2 D F

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UB UL UF UR UF UL UB UL UF UL UF UR UF UB LB UL RF UF UR UL UB UR UL UF UR UF UR RF UR RB UR RF LF UF UR UL UB RB UB UR UF DB LB UL DB DL DF DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB DB LF+ DL LF+2 UL+2 UF RF+ DB- LB+ UL+ UR+2 DB+ DF RF UR-2 UL- LB DF+
*2. *UF UB UL UF UB UR UB UL UF UB UR UL LB UB UL UF UR UF UR LB RF UF RF UF RF RB UB UR LB UB LF UL UF LF UL UF UR UB LF DL DB DF DL LB LF UL UB RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF+2 UL LF-2 RB+2 DB RB-2 UB+ UR+2 UB+2 RF
*3. *UL UF UR UB UL UF UR UL UB UR UF RF UF UL UB UR UF LB UB UL LB UL UF LB RF RB UR UB RB LF UF UR UL UF UB RB UR UB LF DL DB LB DL DB LB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+ RB UR+2 DL+ DF RF+2 UF+ DL+2 UL UF DB+2 LB+ DR+2
*4. *UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UL UF UR UB UR LB UL UB LB UB RF UR RF UR UF UR UF UR UL RB UR UF UB RB LF UL LF UL UF UR UL UB UR DB RB DB DL LB DR RB UB UR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UB+ UR UB+2 DF+ LF UL+2 LB+ DF+2 RF+2 UF+ RF UF DR RF UF+2 DR+
*5. *UF UR UL UF UB UL UF UL UB UR UB LB UL UB LB UB RF UF UR UL UF UB UR UL UF UB RB UB RB UB UR UB LF UF UR UB UR UB LF DR RB DR DF RF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ RF+ UR UB+2 UL+ RF- RB UB+ DR+ RF+ DB+


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2020)

Much thanks to Ben Whitmore for the improved 15 puzzle scrambler. Scrambles are now uniformly-distributed random-state, and the scramble no longer gives as good clues for how to solve the puzzle efficiently.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2020)

Results for week 36: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegerne, and NewoMinx!

*2x2x2*(90)
1.  1.41 BrianJ
2.  1.52 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.59 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1.63 OriginalUsername
5.  1.70 Legomanz
6.  1.80 ExultantCarn
7.  1.81 JakubDrobny
8.  1.83 NathanaelCubes
9.  2.02 asiahyoo1997
10.  2.03 Magdamini
11.  2.04 GioccioCuber
12.  2.37 BradenTheMagician
13.  2.38 tJardigradHe
14.  2.41 PratikKhannaSkewb
15.  2.44 G2013
16.  2.46 Luke Garrett
17.  2.52 Sean Hartman
17.  2.52 Trig0n
19.  2.62 Heewon Seo
20.  2.63 DhruvA
21.  2.64 Kylegadj
22.  2.67 mihnea3000
23.  2.70 jason3141
24.  2.72 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  2.75 Addictive Cubing
26.  2.83 BradyCubes08
27.  2.84 MCuber
28.  3.00 asacuber
29.  3.01 bennettstouder
30.  3.07 oliver sitja sichel
31.  3.10 BraydenTheCuber
32.  3.12 Dream Cubing
33.  3.19 BandedCubing101
34.  3.24 VIBE_ZT
35.  3.31 DGCubes
36.  3.36 wearephamily1719
37.  3.41 Fred Lang
38.  3.50 NewoMinx
39.  3.58 abunickabhi
40.  3.63 Liam Wadek
40.  3.63 didiask
42.  3.64 João Vinicius
43.  3.68 BMcCl1
44.  3.72 lumes2121
45.  3.73 ElephantCuber
46.  3.75 dollarstorecubes
47.  3.84 fun at the joy
48.  3.86 Cuz Red
49.  3.87 Aadil- ali
49.  3.87 abhijat
51.  3.93 quing
52.  4.01 xyzzy
53.  4.12 Antto Pitkänen
54.  4.28 MattP98
55.  4.35 Utkarsh Ashar
56.  4.44 dhafin
56.  4.44 CodingCuber
58.  4.48 [email protected]
58.  4.48 swankfukinc
60.  4.55 d2polld
61.  4.63 VauZed
62.  4.68 John Benwell
63.  4.75 OriEy
64.  4.85 Elf
64.  4.85 Keenan Johnson
66.  4.88 aarush vasanadu
66.  4.88 Cooki348
68.  5.07 skewby_cuber
69.  5.08 ichcubegerne
70.  5.61 idrkmans
71.  5.64 nevinscph
72.  5.73 PingPongCuber
73.  6.03 Hunter Eric Deardurff
74.  6.36 26doober
75.  6.42 Gnome
76.  6.50 filmip
77.  6.78 breadears
78.  6.99 Mike Hughey
79.  7.44 Jrg
80.  8.28 f_roerick
81.  8.46 dnguyen2204
82.  8.49 freshcuber.de
83.  8.54 sporteisvogel
84.  8.69 [email protected]
85.  8.91 slowcuberof2020
86.  9.51 FlorianEnduro #111
87.  10.54 thomas.sch
88.  11.61 linus.sch
89.  12.97 Jacck
90.  15.69 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(117)
1.  7.09 asiahyoo1997
2.  7.67 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.80 gottagitgud


Spoiler



4.  7.82 MLGCubez
5.  7.91 Magdamini
6.  8.02 OriginalUsername
7.  8.16 Luke Garrett
8.  8.26 thecubingwizard
8.  8.26 BrianJ
10.  8.33 Dream Cubing
11.  8.43 tJardigradHe
12.  8.48 jason3141
13.  8.54 ExultantCarn
14.  8.69 Elf
15.  8.83 Heewon Seo
16.  8.91 PratikKhannaSkewb
17.  9.16 Cale S
18.  9.18 Legomanz
19.  9.20 tc kruber
20.  9.31 AidanNoogie
21.  9.36 Sean Hartman
22.  9.45 Samuel Kevin
23.  9.54 BradenTheMagician
24.  9.62 NewoMinx
25.  9.63 BandedCubing101
25.  9.63 fun at the joy
25.  9.63 Logan2017DAYR01
28.  9.71 RandomPerson84
29.  9.74 ichcubegerne
30.  9.90 BraydenTheCuber
31.  9.94 NathanaelCubes
32.  9.96 mrsniffles01
33.  10.04 MCuber
34.  10.20 JakubDrobny
35.  10.21 DGCubes
36.  10.26 mihnea3000
37.  10.31 Kylegadj
38.  10.36 G2013
39.  10.39 dollarstorecubes
40.  10.59 DhruvA
41.  10.63 Coinman_
42.  10.79 Cooki348
43.  10.81 Keenan Johnson
44.  11.04 Imran Rahman
45.  11.10 Fred Lang
46.  11.28 João Vinicius
47.  11.34 Cuz Red
48.  11.37 quing
49.  11.42 oliver sitja sichel
50.  11.53 Utkarsh Ashar
51.  11.58 20luky3
52.  11.59 Antto Pitkänen
53.  11.73 MegaminxMan
54.  11.74 d2polld
55.  11.77 Liam Wadek
56.  11.96 skewby_cuber
57.  11.98 sigalig
58.  12.11 TheNoobCuber
59.  12.17 MattP98
60.  12.29 Addictive Cubing
61.  12.35 BMcCl1
62.  12.44 abhijat
63.  12.53 trangium
64.  12.60 NoProblemCubing
65.  12.75 abunickabhi
66.  12.85 jake.levine
67.  13.04 KingCanyon
68.  13.06 bennettstouder
69.  13.10 Rollercoasterben 
70.  13.33 ican97
71.  13.35 wearephamily1719
72.  13.52 bh13
72.  13.52 Aadil- ali
74.  14.12 xyzzy
75.  14.34 rj
76.  14.44 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
77.  14.48 VauZed
77.  14.48 speedcube.insta
79.  14.95 lumes2121
80.  14.96 Hunter Eric Deardurff
81.  15.18 ElephantCuber
82.  15.25 John Benwell
83.  15.31 VIBE_ZT
84.  15.61 breadears
85.  15.67 PingPongCuber
86.  15.72 nevinscph
87.  15.97 26doober
88.  16.06 revaldoah
89.  16.07 dnguyen2204
90.  16.86 swankfukinc
91.  17.02 thatkid
92.  17.13 OriEy
93.  17.16 CodingCuber
94.  17.36 UnknownCanvas
95.  17.68 Petri Krzywacki
96.  17.87 [email protected]
97.  18.20 aarush vasanadu
98.  18.42 Heath Flick
99.  19.66 GC1998
100.  20.18 Gnome
101.  21.33 bilbo07
102.  21.84 Jrg
103.  22.34 dhafin
104.  22.69 Mike Hughey
105.  22.72 filmip
106.  24.22 Lewis
107.  25.45 f_roerick
108.  26.08 sporteisvogel
109.  26.25 idrkmans
110.  27.07 freshcuber.de
111.  27.99 [email protected]
112.  29.30 FlorianEnduro #111
113.  31.01 Jacck
114.  31.14 Bavarian_god
115.  31.76 linus.sch
116.  34.71 swburk
117.  39.85 MatsBergsten


*4x4x4*(71)
1.  29.64 asiahyoo1997
2.  31.40 NewoMinx
3.  32.63 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  33.08 Elf
5.  33.18 tJardigradHe
6.  33.27 thecubingwizard
7.  33.38 Heewon Seo
8.  33.47 Sean Hartman
9.  33.61 Khairur Rachim
10.  34.82 Dream Cubing
11.  35.47 BrianJ
12.  36.96 fun at the joy
13.  37.06 G2013
14.  37.64 Magdamini
15.  38.74 Luke Garrett
16.  38.94 mihnea3000
17.  39.15 jason3141
18.  39.40 ichcubegerne
19.  39.55 MCuber
20.  39.80 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  40.55 20luky3
22.  41.17 BradenTheMagician
23.  42.10 DhruvA
24.  42.72 DGCubes
25.  44.14 abhijat
26.  45.71 abunickabhi
27.  46.25 Keenan Johnson
28.  46.42 BMcCl1
29.  46.92 xyzzy
30.  47.44 nevinscph
31.  47.89 Liam Wadek
32.  48.13 quing
33.  49.29 Cooki348
34.  49.36 MattP98
35.  50.34 Antto Pitkänen
36.  50.65 Imran Rahman
37.  51.37 swankfukinc
38.  51.90 Rollercoasterben 
39.  51.94 John Benwell
40.  52.83 Addictive Cubing
41.  53.11 BraydenTheCuber
42.  53.50 Cuz Red
43.  53.52 wearephamily1719
44.  55.76 Utkarsh Ashar
45.  55.96 lumes2121
46.  56.26 skewby_cuber
47.  58.45 João Vinicius
48.  58.46 OriEy
49.  59.64 thatkid
50.  59.70 bennettstouder
51.  59.94 Gnome
52.  1:00.33 VIBE_ZT
53.  1:00.80 nico_german_cuber
54.  1:02.05 aarush vasanadu
55.  1:06.19 d2polld
56.  1:08.68 bh13
57.  1:09.64 UnknownCanvas
58.  1:11.50 breadears
59.  1:14.40 GC1998
60.  1:14.62 26doober
61.  1:15.08 Hunter Eric Deardurff
62.  1:15.42 Petri Krzywacki
63.  1:24.62 Jrg
64.  1:34.05 freshcuber.de
65.  1:34.85 CodingCuber
66.  1:36.63 [email protected]
67.  1:38.59 Lewis
68.  1:44.81 sporteisvogel
69.  1:49.04 Jacck
70.  2:15.38 MatsBergsten
71.  2:42.64 Mike Hughey


*5x5x5*(53)
1.  53.09 asiahyoo1997
2.  58.02 Dream Cubing
3.  58.97 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:00.77 mihnea3000
5.  1:02.08 Sean Hartman
6.  1:03.66 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:04.51 Heewon Seo
8.  1:04.98 ichcubegerne
9.  1:05.90 Elf
10.  1:06.87 NewoMinx
11.  1:10.68 fun at the joy
12.  1:16.20 jason3141
13.  1:16.28 João Vinicius
14.  1:17.65 Luke Garrett
15.  1:18.21 boroc226han
16.  1:18.41 BrianJ
17.  1:18.62 MCuber
18.  1:20.16 DGCubes
19.  1:22.24 abunickabhi
20.  1:24.70 nevinscph
21.  1:24.91 quing
22.  1:26.80 abhijat
22.  1:26.80 jake.levine
24.  1:30.07 xyzzy
25.  1:35.94 BMcCl1
26.  1:36.83 Rollercoasterben 
27.  1:38.90 Cooki348
28.  1:41.52 Antto Pitkänen
29.  1:45.04 Liam Wadek
30.  1:50.62 swankfukinc
31.  1:52.18 Gnome
32.  1:53.55 OriEy
33.  1:57.77 thatkid
34.  2:00.25 VIBE_ZT
35.  2:05.54 d2polld
36.  2:06.55 Addictive Cubing
37.  2:09.07 nico_german_cuber
38.  2:10.97 breadears
39.  2:17.23 Cuz Red
40.  2:17.57 26doober
41.  2:34.06 Petri Krzywacki
42.  2:34.84 wearephamily1719
43.  2:39.74 Jrg
44.  2:41.22 [email protected]
45.  2:45.14 Lewis
46.  2:45.93 sporteisvogel
47.  2:50.19 bh13
48.  3:08.13 Jacck
49.  3:22.39 freshcuber.de
50.  4:00.64 MatsBergsten
51.  DNF bennettstouder
51.  DNF UnknownCanvas
51.  DNF dhafin


*6x6x6*(29)
1.  1:45.52 Dream Cubing
2.  1:54.69 NewoMinx
3.  1:56.83 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:59.25 Coinman_
5.  2:02.95 ichcubegerne
6.  2:10.90 OriginalUsername
7.  2:12.69 jason3141
8.  2:20.74 mihnea3000
9.  2:21.25 sigalig
10.  2:23.32 Keroma12
11.  2:27.91 nevinscph
12.  2:29.88 João Vinicius
13.  2:34.10 xyzzy
14.  2:34.26 fun at the joy
15.  2:47.63 DGCubes
16.  2:50.36 abunickabhi
17.  2:54.54 quing
18.  3:25.09 OriEy
19.  3:28.06 Gnome
20.  3:42.12 swankfukinc
21.  3:52.86 VIBE_ZT
22.  4:57.14 [email protected]
23.  5:06.80 Jrg
24.  5:32.65 sporteisvogel
25.  5:45.87 Jacck
26.  6:05.96 thomas.sch
27.  6:13.77 freshcuber.de
28.  7:40.53 MatsBergsten
29.  DNF JakubDrobny


*7x7x7*(20)
1.  2:20.61 Dream Cubing
2.  2:47.06 ichcubegerne
3.  3:15.50 jason3141


Spoiler



4.  3:22.46 mihnea3000
5.  3:26.53 nevinscph
6.  3:44.67 xyzzy
7.  3:52.42 fun at the joy
8.  3:56.22 quing
9.  4:05.08 Hunter Eric Deardurff
10.  4:41.44 swankfukinc
11.  4:43.55 abunickabhi
12.  4:49.74 Gnome
13.  6:28.33 Rafaello
14.  7:33.00 Jrg
15.  7:41.34 [email protected]
16.  8:24.95 sporteisvogel
17.  8:48.04 thomas.sch
18.  9:19.01 freshcuber.de
19.  DNF DGCubes
19.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(34)
1.  3.37 Legomanz
2.  4.09 asacuber
3.  4.73 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  5.60 Khairur Rachim
5.  5.71 BrianJ
6.  7.34 OriginalUsername
7.  7.95 ichcubegerne
8.  8.49 NathanaelCubes
9.  8.98 [email protected]
10.  9.63 G2013
11.  10.04 GioccioCuber
12.  10.14 sigalig
13.  11.78 Trig0n
14.  13.25 BandedCubing101
15.  14.12 abunickabhi
16.  16.62 fun at the joy
17.  23.76 João Vinicius
18.  23.77 Elf
19.  24.03 MattP98
20.  24.40 skewby_cuber
21.  28.44 nevinscph
22.  28.64 BraydenTheCuber
23.  29.78 Mike Hughey
24.  30.42 MatsBergsten
25.  34.80 DGCubes
26.  42.27 26doober
27.  45.57 Jacck
28.  45.85 John Benwell
29.  58.90 quing
30.  1:20.63 [email protected]
31.  1:20.70 Hunter Eric Deardurff
32.  1:32.30 thomas.sch
33.  1:34.25 Gnome
34.  2:46.70 freshcuber.de


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(26)
1.  18.25 elliottk_
2.  21.42 G2013
3.  21.90 BandedCubing101


Spoiler



4.  24.02 sigalig
5.  26.78 ican97
6.  35.18 abunickabhi
7.  36.79 Keroma12
8.  59.80 MattP98
9.  1:04.48 fun at the joy
10.  1:11.79 Khairur Rachim
11.  1:14.81 nevinscph
12.  1:23.30 MatsBergsten
13.  1:47.36 thatkid
14.  2:24.10 João Vinicius
15.  2:24.32 Mike Hughey
16.  2:39.68 filmip
17.  2:47.11 ichcubegerne
18.  3:02.55 DGCubes
19.  3:22.63 VIBE_ZT
20.  3:44.00 Jacck
21.  4:11.57 26doober
22.  4:30.06 wearephamily1719
23.  5:16.80 [email protected]
24.  8:46.72 freshcuber.de
25.  DNF NathanaelCubes
25.  DNF dnguyen2204


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(6)
1.  3:19.81 abunickabhi
2.  4:04.86 Keroma12
3.  5:13.68 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:54.64 thatkid
5.  6:41.04 MatsBergsten
6.  8:43.77 Jacck


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  6:00.36 bilbo07
2.  11:00.90 thatkid
3.  11:19.51 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  14:15.93 MatsBergsten
5.  19:05.74 Jacck
6.  DNF abunickabhi


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(4)
1.  2/2 2:34 abunickabhi
2.  3/5 25:46 Jacck
3.  3/5 30:44 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  1/3 2:54 BandedCubing101


*3x3x3 one-handed*(69)
1.  11.60 Khairur Rachim
2.  11.95 Luke Garrett
3.  12.36 PratikKhannaSkewb


Spoiler



4.  12.82 tJardigradHe
5.  12.92 BrianJ
6.  13.02 asiahyoo1997
7.  13.13 OriginalUsername
8.  14.75 Dream Cubing
9.  15.13 Legomanz
10.  15.41 Magdamini
11.  15.75 NewoMinx
12.  15.94 Sean Hartman
13.  15.96 mihnea3000
14.  16.73 ichcubegerne
15.  16.79 NathanaelCubes
16.  17.60 MLGCubez
17.  17.83 Coinman_
18.  18.26 jason3141
19.  18.32 fun at the joy
20.  18.73 abunickabhi
21.  19.16 Kylegadj
22.  19.29 BradenTheMagician
23.  19.59 didiask
24.  19.87 G2013
25.  20.02 Utkarsh Ashar
26.  20.31 MCuber
27.  20.80 João Vinicius
27.  20.80 Liam Wadek
29.  21.04 DGCubes
30.  22.15 Elf
31.  22.20 RandomPerson84
32.  22.27 BraydenTheCuber
33.  22.78 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
34.  23.21 skewby_cuber
35.  23.41 TheNoobCuber
36.  23.47 quing
37.  23.65 oliver sitja sichel
38.  23.71 xyzzy
39.  24.22 abhijat
40.  24.26 VIBE_ZT
41.  24.46 PingPongCuber
42.  24.56 bh13
43.  24.73 d2polld
44.  24.97 MattP98
45.  25.67 sigalig
46.  26.12 revaldoah
47.  27.03 nico_german_cuber
48.  27.70 ican97
49.  29.29 ElephantCuber
50.  29.34 nevinscph
51.  29.37 lumes2121
52.  29.53 BMcCl1
53.  29.73 Addictive Cubing
54.  31.87 speedcube.insta
55.  33.85 OriEy
56.  37.01 Aadil- ali
57.  37.02 freshcuber.de
58.  37.34 [email protected]
59.  37.62 swankfukinc
60.  37.95 dhafin
61.  39.52 Gnome
62.  39.60 breadears
63.  40.18 bilbo07
64.  49.46 26doober
65.  50.53 Hunter Eric Deardurff
66.  51.39 Mike Hughey
67.  57.37 sporteisvogel
68.  1:00.35 Jacck
69.  1:23.67 [email protected]


*3x3x3 With feet*(2)
1.  3:24.15 BraydenTheCuber
2.  3:56.32 Gnome

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(9)
1.  35.70 fun at the joy
2.  40.34 ichcubegerne
3.  57.13 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  1:24.65 Mike Hughey
5.  1:47.55 MatsBergsten
6.  1:49.58 Gnome
7.  2:19.10 Jacck
8.  2:20.18 freshcuber.de
9.  3:36.90 quing


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  23.67 (25, 22, 24) Cale S
2.  31.67 (31, 35, 29) Jacck
3.  34.00 (33, 33, 36) RyuKagamine


Spoiler



4.  41.67 (42, 46, 37) Rafaello
5.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) asacuber
5.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) João Vinicius
5.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) tJardigradHe


*2-3-4 Relay*(38)
1.  43.85 Heewon Seo
2.  46.13 OriginalUsername
3.  46.75 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  47.90 MLGCubez
5.  48.18 Elf
6.  49.97 Dream Cubing
7.  51.81 abhijat
8.  52.87 jason3141
9.  53.64 NewoMinx
10.  54.47 Sean Hartman
11.  54.63 fun at the joy
12.  54.76 DhruvA
13.  59.06 DGCubes
14.  1:01.29 ichcubegerne
15.  1:03.27 Rollercoasterben 
16.  1:04.91 BMcCl1
17.  1:05.72 quing
18.  1:08.53 Cooki348
19.  1:09.36 lumes2121
20.  1:11.34 abunickabhi
21.  1:11.58 Utkarsh Ashar
22.  1:12.07 nevinscph
23.  1:13.03 wearephamily1719
24.  1:18.07 BraydenTheCuber
25.  1:24.66 skewby_cuber
26.  1:34.53 Gnome
27.  1:38.09 OriEy
28.  1:41.07 26doober
29.  1:43.74 Aadil- ali
30.  1:45.24 breadears
31.  1:59.50 Jrg
32.  2:22.36 Mike Hughey
33.  2:22.88 [email protected]
34.  2:26.59 CodingCuber
35.  2:43.34 freshcuber.de
36.  2:50.57 Jacck
37.  2:58.39 MatsBergsten
38.  DNF sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(28)
1.  1:42.47 Dream Cubing
2.  1:50.83 Khairur Rachim
3.  1:53.87 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:54.04 Elf
5.  1:54.28 Heewon Seo
6.  2:07.23 NewoMinx
7.  2:13.94 jason3141
8.  2:17.84 abhijat
9.  2:19.46 fun at the joy
10.  2:22.59 ichcubegerne
11.  2:23.43 abunickabhi
12.  2:33.89 DGCubes
13.  2:38.00 quing
14.  2:39.29 nevinscph
15.  2:46.49 BMcCl1
16.  2:52.61 Cooki348
17.  3:21.89 Gnome
18.  3:22.23 Rollercoasterben 
19.  3:36.85 OriEy
20.  3:37.63 Utkarsh Ashar
21.  3:54.86 breadears
22.  4:01.19 26doober
23.  5:08.91 sporteisvogel
24.  5:15.46 Jrg
25.  5:46.75 freshcuber.de
26.  5:57.89 [email protected]
27.  6:09.78 Jacck
28.  6:54.14 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(11)
1.  4:05.72 ichcubegerne
2.  4:05.77 OriginalUsername
3.  4:56.38 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:11.22 fun at the joy
5.  5:37.54 abunickabhi
6.  6:27.55 quing
7.  6:36.49 Gnome
8.  10:22.86 [email protected]
9.  10:50.32 Jrg
10.  11:04.37 sporteisvogel
11.  12:37.89 freshcuber.de


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  7:17.29 ichcubegerne
2.  9:08.94 nevinscph
3.  10:06.43 quing


Spoiler



4.  10:50.75 abunickabhi
5.  11:09.58 Fred Lang
6.  11:31.84 Gnome
7.  17:23.53 Jrg
8.  18:17.54 [email protected]
9.  18:40.31 sporteisvogel
10.  21:33.27 freshcuber.de


*Clock*(33)
1.  5.65 ElephantCuber
2.  7.30 MartinN13
3.  7.62 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  7.67 Sean Hartman
5.  8.26 Magdamini
6.  8.56 BradenTheMagician
7.  8.59 Rollercoasterben 
8.  8.66 MLGCubez
9.  9.38 MCuber
10.  9.57 tJardigradHe
11.  9.84 mrsniffles01
12.  9.97 NewoMinx
13.  10.04 Luke Garrett
14.  10.42 NathanaelCubes
15.  11.10 OriginalUsername
16.  12.30 [email protected]
17.  12.31 idrkmans
18.  12.32 DGCubes
19.  13.93 ichcubegerne
20.  14.95 PingPongCuber
21.  16.23 CrispyCubing
22.  17.50 aarush vasanadu
23.  17.87 abhijat
24.  18.30 freshcuber.de
25.  19.32 Mike Hughey
26.  20.18 abunickabhi
27.  21.29 nevinscph
28.  23.40 Heath Flick
29.  23.66 thomas.sch
30.  25.68 linus.sch
31.  38.84 26doober
32.  1:50.18 sporteisvogel
33.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(29)
1.  38.41 Heewon Seo
2.  45.07 NewoMinx
3.  50.73 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  51.00 KrokosB
5.  57.62 MCuber
6.  58.06 BrianJ
7.  59.61 OriginalUsername
8.  1:00.59 Sean Hartman
9.  1:07.17 quing
10.  1:10.44 ichcubegerne
11.  1:12.65 DGCubes
12.  1:26.95 fun at the joy
13.  1:28.08 Antto Pitkänen
14.  1:30.18 João Vinicius
15.  1:31.48 swankfukinc
16.  1:38.71 nevinscph
17.  1:39.14 abunickabhi
18.  1:52.41 breadears
19.  2:05.27 Gnome
20.  2:15.43 26doober
21.  2:22.12 Utkarsh Ashar
22.  2:39.09 dhafin
23.  3:29.41 sporteisvogel
24.  3:35.54 Jacck
25.  3:38.27 freshcuber.de
26.  4:31.30 thomas.sch
27.  4:54.63 [email protected]
28.  DNF bilbo07
28.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(67)
1.  2.78 tJardigradHe
2.  2.81 DGCubes
3.  2.86 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  2.90 jason3141
5.  2.91 Cooki348
6.  3.27 BrianJ
7.  3.32 Magdamini
8.  3.36 NoProblemCubing
9.  3.61 Logan2017DAYR01
10.  3.70 Sean Hartman
11.  3.85 Abhi
12.  3.98 BradenTheMagician
13.  4.06 Aneesh Aparajit
14.  4.15 OriginalUsername
15.  4.72 BradyCubes08
16.  4.86 Heath Flick
17.  5.01 Heewon Seo
18.  5.33 VIBE_ZT
19.  5.60 skewby_cuber
20.  5.67 NathanaelCubes
21.  5.70 Liam Wadek
22.  5.71 NewoMinx
23.  5.72 Elf
24.  5.80 ElephantCuber
25.  5.94 Legomanz
26.  6.07 Luke Garrett
27.  6.25 Antto Pitkänen
28.  6.35 Cale S
29.  6.44 PingPongCuber
30.  6.55 wearephamily1719
31.  6.58 BraydenTheCuber
32.  6.75 CodingCuber
33.  6.80 fun at the joy
34.  6.82 MattP98
35.  6.90 Keenan Johnson
36.  7.07 BandedCubing101
37.  7.22 bh13
38.  7.26 João Vinicius
39.  7.56 oliver sitja sichel
40.  7.59 Utkarsh Ashar
41.  7.68 quing
42.  7.84 abunickabhi
43.  8.19 [email protected]
44.  8.53 JakubDrobny
45.  8.67 ichcubegerne
46.  8.77 abhijat
47.  8.94 nico_german_cuber
48.  10.13 Mike Hughey
49.  10.15 Gnome
50.  11.34 idrkmans
51.  11.38 aarush vasanadu
52.  11.40 VauZed
53.  12.65 OriEy
54.  12.69 d2polld
55.  13.08 sporteisvogel
56.  13.16 thomas.sch
57.  14.51 nevinscph
58.  14.79 linus.sch
59.  15.34 freshcuber.de
60.  15.67 26doober
61.  16.25 Jacck
62.  16.61 Hunter Eric Deardurff
63.  16.70 f_roerick
64.  17.07 [email protected]
65.  17.24 GC1998
66.  20.18 breadears
67.  40.80 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(51)
1.  7.50 mrsniffles01
2.  9.44 MLGCubez
3.  9.46 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  9.86 thecubingwizard
5.  10.97 BradyCubes08
6.  12.04 Cale S
7.  12.07 Rollercoasterben 
8.  12.23 tJardigradHe
9.  13.09 oliver sitja sichel
10.  13.12 BradenTheMagician
11.  13.86 Magdamini
12.  14.39 BLCuber8
13.  15.09 Logan2017DAYR01
14.  15.32 Luke Garrett
15.  15.79 OriginalUsername
16.  15.93 NathanaelCubes
17.  16.37 ichcubegerne
18.  16.59 Sean Hartman
19.  16.79 Kylegadj
20.  17.03 NewoMinx
21.  17.14 jason3141
22.  17.52 MCuber
23.  18.48 BraydenTheCuber
24.  18.92 DGCubes
25.  19.47 Keenan Johnson
26.  19.83 Heewon Seo
27.  20.06 Antto Pitkänen
28.  20.30 MattP98
29.  20.61 wearephamily1719
30.  20.79 Dream Cubing
31.  20.92 VIBE_ZT
32.  21.07 fun at the joy
33.  21.70 skewby_cuber
34.  25.91 PingPongCuber
35.  26.92 abhijat
36.  27.03 bennettstouder
37.  28.31 quing
38.  28.52 20luky3
39.  30.57 Liam Wadek
40.  31.49 idrkmans
41.  35.24 Heath Flick
42.  39.66 Elf
43.  44.33 nevinscph
44.  48.28 Mike Hughey
45.  55.78 abunickabhi
46.  58.49 aarush vasanadu
47.  1:04.81 Jacck
48.  1:29.14 linus.sch
49.  1:39.60 sporteisvogel
50.  2:01.80 thomas.sch
51.  DNF 26doober


*Skewb*(58)
1.  1.81 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.31 Legomanz
3.  2.87 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  2.97 asacuber
5.  3.70 Magdamini
6.  3.86 OriginalUsername
7.  4.02 Cale S
8.  4.41 BrianJ
9.  4.61 Kylegadj
10.  4.70 tJardigradHe
11.  4.71 MLGCubez
12.  4.72 DhruvA
13.  4.81 NewoMinx
14.  5.04 d2polld
15.  5.14 VIBE_ZT
16.  5.23 João Vinicius
17.  5.43 NathanaelCubes
18.  5.64 Antto Pitkänen
19.  5.84 Logan2017DAYR01
20.  6.09 lumes2121
21.  6.30 BradenTheMagician
22.  6.32 JakubDrobny
23.  6.33 Luke Garrett
24.  6.46 Sean Hartman
25.  6.51 Elf
26.  6.66 Cuz Red
27.  6.83 Dream Cubing
28.  6.88 DGCubes
29.  6.96 jason3141
30.  7.13 ichcubegerne
31.  7.57 Aneesh Aparajit
32.  7.59 BraydenTheCuber
33.  7.60 Liam Wadek
34.  7.64 MCuber
35.  8.04 idrkmans
36.  8.47 fun at the joy
37.  9.27 abunickabhi
38.  9.44 skewby_cuber
39.  9.69 [email protected]
40.  9.88 quing
41.  10.18 aarush vasanadu
42.  10.70 PingPongCuber
43.  11.63 Hunter Eric Deardurff
44.  13.25 didiask
45.  13.40 abhijat
46.  13.62 26doober
47.  13.64 Mike Hughey
48.  13.73 GC1998
49.  15.21 linus.sch
50.  15.43 nevinscph
51.  15.51 Heath Flick
52.  16.61 thomas.sch
53.  16.65 OriEy
54.  18.62 freshcuber.de
55.  22.62 [email protected]
56.  25.46 sporteisvogel
57.  29.16 MatsBergsten
58.  29.80 Jacck


*Kilominx*(18)
1.  21.35 NewoMinx
2.  24.17 DGCubes
3.  31.03 Elf


Spoiler



4.  31.63 abhijat
5.  32.05 Magdamini
6.  32.38 ichcubegerne
7.  44.60 abunickabhi
8.  46.76 Gnome
9.  49.58 quing
10.  52.62 BraydenTheCuber
11.  1:13.67 26doober
12.  1:15.63 Mike Hughey
13.  1:35.24 linus.sch
14.  1:44.40 freshcuber.de
15.  1:49.54 thomas.sch
16.  2:20.43 [email protected]
17.  2:47.92 sporteisvogel
18.  3:31.88 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(11)
1.  3:42.58 NewoMinx
2.  3:43.89 OriginalUsername
3.  4:33.84 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:50.99 fun at the joy
5.  4:51.81 DGCubes
6.  5:26.74 abhijat
7.  5:42.41 BraydenTheCuber
8.  6:19.95 Rollercoasterben 
9.  6:56.76 PingPongCuber
10.  8:42.87 26doober
11.  14:03.74 sporteisvogel


*Redi Cube*(17)
1.  8.04 dollarstorecubes
2.  8.91 DGCubes
3.  13.88 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  14.47 BMcCl1
5.  15.08 Rafaello
6.  15.38 BradenTheMagician
7.  16.58 ElephantCuber
8.  19.22 ichcubegerne
9.  20.86 xyzzy
10.  26.50 linus.sch
11.  26.86 abunickabhi
12.  33.27 thomas.sch
13.  36.29 freshcuber.de
14.  39.12 Mike Hughey
15.  49.65 26doober
16.  50.93 Jacck
17.  1:06.91 [email protected]


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  32.91 DGCubes
2.  36.56 dollarstorecubes
3.  39.17 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  40.51 ichcubegerne
5.  40.64 VIBE_ZT
6.  42.88 abunickabhi
7.  47.90 ElephantCuber
8.  57.88 Heath Flick
9.  1:05.39 Mike Hughey
10.  1:13.56 Jacck
11.  1:21.29 freshcuber.de
12.  1:22.58 quing
13.  1:51.71 [email protected]
14.  2:10.08 sporteisvogel
15.  3:16.71 26doober


*15 Puzzle*(15)
1.  5.67 Ben Whitmore
2.  7.65 dphdmn
3.  10.59 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  12.57 quing
5.  23.70 MattP98
6.  29.30 abunickabhi
7.  31.21 sporteisvogel
8.  31.25 ichcubegerne
9.  31.93 thomas.sch
10.  32.17 DGCubes
11.  41.48 freshcuber.de
12.  42.70 MatsBergsten
13.  45.18 linus.sch
14.  59.23 Mike Hughey
15.  1:03.90 26doober


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  47.57 Mike Hughey
2.  53.90 Rafaello
3.  61.38 quing


Spoiler



4.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
4.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mirror Blocks*(13)
1.  19.30 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.12 ichcubegerne
3.  58.56 quing


Spoiler



4.  1:09.99 Heath Flick
5.  1:18.83 abunickabhi
6.  1:46.81 linus.sch
7.  1:49.59 thomas.sch
8.  2:04.48 bh13
9.  2:06.96 freshcuber.de
10.  2:21.33 26doober
11.  2:31.91 Mike Hughey
12.  3:09.58 [email protected]
13.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  3:52.61 VIBE_ZT
2.  6:43.16 thomas.sch
3.  DNF 26doober


*Contest results*(139)
1.  760 OriginalUsername
2.  703 ichcubegerne
3.  653 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  643 DGCubes
5.  617 Sean Hartman
6.  614 BrianJ
7.  612 abunickabhi
8.  599 fun at the joy
9.  586 jason3141
10.  563 Khairur Rachim
11.  549 Dream Cubing
12.  538 MLGCubez
13.  536 tJardigradHe
13.  536 Magdamini
15.  516 Luke Garrett
16.  509 quing
17.  507 BradenTheMagician
18.  503 Elf
19.  484 Heewon Seo
20.  429 NathanaelCubes
21.  425 João Vinicius
22.  418 MCuber
22.  418 nevinscph
24.  405 BraydenTheCuber
24.  405 asiahyoo1997
26.  399 Legomanz
27.  384 abhijat
27.  384 mihnea3000
29.  365 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  357 VIBE_ZT
31.  337 G2013
32.  334 Liam Wadek
33.  317 Antto Pitkänen
34.  315 PratikKhannaSkewb
35.  299 MattP98
36.  298 Kylegadj
37.  293 skewby_cuber
38.  285 DhruvA
39.  284 Cooki348
40.  273 BMcCl1
41.  267 Cale S
42.  265 Utkarsh Ashar
43.  263 xyzzy
44.  256 Gnome
45.  255 wearephamily1719
46.  252 BandedCubing101
47.  250 oliver sitja sichel
48.  249 Rollercoasterben 
49.  245 JakubDrobny
50.  242 26doober
51.  239 d2polld
52.  235 thecubingwizard
53.  231 BradyCubes08
54.  221 Keenan Johnson
54.  221 ElephantCuber
56.  210 Mike Hughey
57.  209 Addictive Cubing
58.  208 Cuz Red
58.  208 lumes2121
60.  206 freshcuber.de
61.  203 OriEy
62.  201 swankfukinc
63.  200 dollarstorecubes
64.  198 MatsBergsten
64.  198 Jacck
66.  195 PingPongCuber
66.  195 ExultantCarn
68.  179 sigalig
69.  176 [email protected]
70.  173 asacuber
71.  171 bennettstouder
72.  169 sporteisvogel
72.  169 mrsniffles01
72.  169 Coinman_
75.  168 [email protected]
76.  155 Hunter Eric Deardurff
76.  155 bh13
78.  146 breadears
79.  143 20luky3
79.  143 Fred Lang
81.  138 thatkid
82.  136 RandomPerson84
82.  136 aarush vasanadu
84.  135 Heath Flick
85.  123 Jrg
86.  122 Aadil- ali
87.  121 thomas.sch
88.  120 CodingCuber
88.  120 didiask
90.  119 John Benwell
90.  119 NoProblemCubing
92.  118 gottagitgud
93.  117 Imran Rahman
94.  116 idrkmans
95.  111 GioccioCuber
96.  107 ican97
97.  102 TheNoobCuber
97.  102 tc kruber
97.  102 Trig0n
100.  101 AidanNoogie
101.  99 Samuel Kevin
102.  95 nico_german_cuber
103.  94 VauZed
104.  91 jake.levine
105.  87 dhafin
105.  87 Aneesh Aparajit
107.  86 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
108.  85 linus.sch
109.  70 Keroma12
110.  68 MegaminxMan
111.  63 speedcube.insta
112.  61 revaldoah
113.  59 Abhi
114.  58 trangium
114.  58 Petri Krzywacki
116.  57 GC1998
116.  57 bilbo07
118.  56 Rafaello
119.  54 KingCanyon
120.  53 UnknownCanvas
121.  52 filmip
122.  51 dnguyen2204
123.  46 rj
124.  44 boroc226han
124.  44 BLCuber8
126.  38 Lewis
127.  34 f_roerick
127.  34 elliottk_
127.  34 MartinN13
130.  30 KrokosB
131.  18 Ben Whitmore
131.  18 JoXCuber
133.  17 dphdmn
134.  16 FlorianEnduro #111
135.  15 CrispyCubing
135.  15 RyuKagamine
137.  8 slowcuberof2020
138.  7 Bavarian_god
139.  5 swburk


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2020)

139 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 82!

That means our winner this week is *RandomPerson84!* Congratulations!!

(so confusing - RandomPerson84 is number 82)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 12, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> 139 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 82!
> 
> That means our winner this week is *RandomPerson84!* Congratulations!!
> 
> (so confusing - RandomPerson84 is number 82)


It’s good that the person was chosen randomly!


----------

